# Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2004)

Wir bedanken uns bei folgenden Firmen für die Unterstützung des Anglerboard – Fotowettbewerbs:
*Vöglers Angelreisen
Zebco
Balzer
Signalro
Anglers Top – Shop
Think Big
Hakuma
Kunstköderbau Polinski*

Viele Angler benutzen auch einen Fotoapparat, sowohl um die Eindrücke am Wasser fest zu halten, wie auch den erhofften grossen Fisch als Erinnerung auf Zelluloid zu bannen oder im Falle digitaler Fotografie als Pixel zu speichern. 

Und das dabei immer wieder tolle Fotos raus kommen, sehe ich an vielen der im Anglerboard veröffentlichten Bilder. Da liegt doch nix näher, als einen Fotowettbewerb ins Leben zu rufen, um den Boardies und Besuchern die schönsten Bilder gesammelt vorzustellen. Einmal im Anglerboard, aber natürlich auch im Magazin.

Da das Angeljahr gerade erst anfängt, ist das natürlich ein guter Zeitpunkt: So können wir das Ganze von März 2004 bis März 2005 laufen lassen. 

Um nicht endlos viele „kapitale Fischbilder“ zu erhalten, geben wir auch ein Thema vor:

„Was das Angeln (für mich) ausmacht“

Bewertet wird also nicht die Grösse eines Fisches, sondern die Stimmung, die das Foto hat. Das können natürlich auch Bilder mit Fischen sein, genauso Einrücke vom Fischwasser, Fotos von Kollegen auf dem Angelkutter, ein gemeinsames Fische kochen oder Räuchern mit Angelfreunden, eine gemeinsame Bootstour, ein Karpfencamp nach durchangelter Nacht und so weiter.....

Und es geht auch nicht darum, das perfekte Foto abzuliefern. Weder was die „Bildkomposition“, die Schärfe, die Beleuchtung etc., noch ob das Foto „hochglanzveröffentlichungstauglich“ ist.

Bitte beachten: Jedes Member darf nur insgesamt 3 Bilder fürs ganze Jahr einschicken!!

Also nicht gleich alle tollen Fotos im ersten Monat reinstellen, sonst könnt Ihr vielleicht das am Ende des Jahres geschossene „Topfoto“ gar nicht mehr in die Wertung bringen. Ebenfalls bitte beachten: Mit der Teilname am Wettbewerb wird die Veröffentlichung der Bilder durch Anglerboard.de im Internet und/oder gedruckt durch den Einsender erlaubt

Es wird jeweils einen Monatssieger geben, für den jeweils ein Preis abfallen wird. Dafür wird es eine Jury geben, die aus 5 Moderatoren bestehen wird. Jeweils zum Ende jeden Monats wird dann der Gewinner ausgemacht und vorgestellt.

Und es wird einen Jahressieger geben. Mit einem grandiosen Hauptpreis. Eine noch zu benennende Jury wird aus allen Fotos die 10 besten aussuchen, diese stellen wir dann im Anglerboard zur Abstimmung.

Der Hauptpreis für den Jahressieger: 
1 Woche Ferienhaus in Schweden, inklusive Fährüberfahrt, gestiftet von der Firma Vögler.
Hier der Link zum angucken des Hauses: http://www.angelreisen.de/seiten/camp.php?id=5

Folgende unserer Partner stellen Preise für die Verlosung zur Verfügung:

Vöglers Angelreisen
Zebco
Balzer
Signalro
Anglers Top – Shop
Think Big
Hakuma 
Kunstköderbau Polinski

Die genauen Preise geben wir im Laufe des Wettbewerbs nacheinander bekannt, so dass auch immer ein bisschen Spannung bleibt. Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen. 
Nun viel Spass beim Bilder aussuchen und reinstellen, und natürlich viel Glück beim Gewinnen.

Der Preis für den Juni ist ein Pilkergiesspaket von Hakuma, diese Woche werden noch die Gewiner vom April und Mai bekannt gegeben.

Hier könnt Ihr nun nachfolgend Eure Fotos für den Juni einstellen.


----------



## gismowolf (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

Die Sonne beginnt,die nicht allzu dichten Nebelschwaden aufzulösen!Gesehen auf dem Weg zum Fischwasser am
Samstag,29.05.04 um 05 Uhr 30.


----------



## rave-master15 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

#v #v DIes ist persönlich mein Lieblingsbild.
Ich mit 11 Jahren (in der Mitte) und einen Karpfen.
Man war das ein Erlebniss der Karpfen hatte 12 Pfund.


----------



## rave-master15 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

Achso noch was. Eann wird der Gewinner des Mais festgelegt???


----------



## kanalbulle (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

steht groß und deutlich im ersten Beitrag !


----------



## rave-master15 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

Oh sorry tut mir Leid net gelesen


----------



## b&z_hunter (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

Tach !
Ohne Worte!!!


----------



## rave-master15 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

LOL da gab es wohl kein Fisch zum Essen.


----------



## rave-master15 (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

Hmm sollten diese Woche nicht die Gewinner festgelegt werden???
Oder macht ihr das heute?


MFg Rave-Master15


----------



## RENEHH20 (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

Sonnenuntergang an der Aussenalster in Hamburg


----------



## fischer88 (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

nicht schlecht für das alter , lebt der fisch noch ?





[/QUOTE]


----------



## rave-master15 (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

Ja den habe ich wieder reingesetzt.. Ich finde das net so schönm so einen tollen Karpfen zu essen.... Wir haben sowieso schon nicht mehr so viele.

Aso noch was den Karpfen habe ich auf Top Secret Boilies Mais gefangen.
Am Teich schön 2 Meter vom Rand und auf Pose  auf Grund.
VOn wegen immer Karpfen auf GRrund ich fange sie lieber auf Pose.


----------



## Aragorn_ger (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

Guten Morgen!

Hirmit ziehe ich meine Beteiligung am Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im April zurück!
Des weiteren untersage ich die Verwendung des Fotos, gleich welcher Art, und bitte meinen Beitrag im entsprechenden Thread zu löschen.
Sollte jemand interesse an dem Foto haben kann er mich persönlich ansprechen.

Da die Veranstalter des Wettbewerbes ihre selbstgesetzten Fristen auch in der Verlängerung nicht eingehalten haben, sehe ich mich zu diesem Schritt genötigt.

Die Idee war sehr gut, die Ausführung eher mangelhaft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

Tja Arargorn, tut mir leid mit Deiner Entscheidung.
Aber auch ich habe ausser dem, Anglerboard auch ein bisschen was zu tun und nicht immer so viel Zeit füs Board wies oft nötig wäre.
Wenn Du das nicht akzeptieren kannst, kann ich auch nix machen.


----------



## Fisher (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

hi...

also ich warte auch sehnsüchtig...
aber ist das ein grund, solch ein aufstand zu machen?
find deine reaktion viel zu übertrieben...

gut, ich bin auch am mitfiebern, aber deine reajktion find ich völlig uznbegründet...

denk dran: besser spät als nie...

gruß fisher


----------



## Aragorn_ger (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

Moin moin!

Sorry Thomas9904, ich kann zwar verstehen daß nicht immer genug Zeit fürs Board da ist, aber die Fristen habt ihr selbst gesetzt.
Darüber solltet ihr mal nachdenken.

Meine Entscheidung steht, bitte löscht den Beitrag. Und am besten diese dann auch gleich. Ich bin nicht darauf aus hir schlechte Stimmung zu machen.


----------



## vanHalen1970 (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

@Thomas

Ich hatte mich auch mit einem "Last-Minute-Bild" (31.05.2004)als Boardie-Neuling versucht.
Da ich selbst berufstätig bin und aus meiner Freizeit weiß, welchen Aufwand es bedeutet, ein solches Board so ...das muß ich hier mal sagen....genial aufzubauen und zu pflegen, kann ich nur sagen WEITER SO.....und warte dann eben, bis die Entscheidung bekannt gegeben wird......beim angeln braucht man ja auch doch das eine oder andere Portiönchen Geduld, gell ?

In diesem Sinne,

Gruß,

Stephan


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

@Aragorn, 
für Menschen mit deinem Anspruchsdenken, die einzig richtige Entscheidung !


----------



## südlicht (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

keep cool, leutz.....! 

... das könnte man auch alles per PN machen, dann kommt hier keine falsche Stimmung auf.... 

tight lines,
eric :m


----------



## petipet (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

Hallo Eric,

Sicher, du hast ja Recht, mit dem cool bleiben. Ich versuch immer, wenn ich so ein Schwachsinnsbeitrag,  wie von Aragorn überlese, den Ignorierfaktor einzuschalten. Es gelingt mir immer besser. Aber noch nicht immer. Da machen sich so viele Jungs richtig Arbeit in Ihrer Freizeit, um das Board am Leben zu halten. Versuchen zu glätten, wenn die Wogen mal hochschlagen und opfern viel von ihrer Freizeit. Die machen es doch nicht für Kohle, oder aus Eitelkeit, sondern, und davon bin ich überzeugt: aus Spaß, an der Sache.
Nix für ungut, Eric. Aber solche Miesmacher wie Aragorn tuen dem Board nicht gut.

Gruß..peter

Ein keines P.S. Wäre schön Eric, wir würden uns mal wieder an der Ostseeküste treffen. Im September bin ich 2 Wochen auf Fehmarn. Und 2005, da bin ich sicher, beim TdM.


----------



## wodibo (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

@aragon ger

Stell Dir vor: Da kommt so ein Pflichtvergessener Mod (Member) mitten in der Nacht von Tour zurück. Da er heute Mittag wieder los muß und es wieder weit nach Mitternacht werden wird sollte er eigentlich schlafen. Aber es werden 2 Stunden Schlaf abgeknappst um in mein/ unser Board zu schauen. Gut das ich dann solche Postings lesen kann. Die zeigen mir doch wie blöd ich bin. Aber ich machs gerne und das bleibt auch so!!!!


----------



## ollidi (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

@Wodi
 #6  #6  #6


----------



## petipet (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

@wodibo,

ich ziehe den Hut vor Dir. Das ist schon wirkliche Größe, bei solchen Postings, wie von Aragorn_ger, einen kühlen Kopf zu behalten oder (bloß nicht, wir Boardies brauchen Dich doch) in tiefe Depression zu fallen. Weiter so, wodibo!

Gruß...peter


----------



## Tinsen (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

moin,

in diesem monat will ich mich auch mal beteiligen.
kurze geschichte zum bild:

vor 2 jahren habe ich über das board knurrhahn, klausi2000 und hummer kennengelernt. das war bei meinem ersten "board-treffen". es sollte auf karpfen gehen. als ich meine ausrüstung mit der von knurri und co. verglichen habe, kam ich mir ziemlich "blöd" vor. das war kinderkram. kein rodpod, keine ordentliche angeln, keine freilaufrollen, keine liege, kein zelt, etc.

das gehört zwar mehr oder weniger alles zum angelerfolg, macht das ganze aber wesentlich bequemer und angenehmer.

so habe ich 2 jahre damit verbracht mein tackle aufzurüsten ohne dabei zu übertreiben. außerdem habe ich mit den junx auch noch geangelt. leider war es mir nicht vergönnt in ca. 150-200 stunden einen karpfen zu fangen. die anderen hatten meist ihren fisch, aber ich nicht. das frustriert irgendwann.

entsprehend motoviert  bin ich dann auch zum diesjährigen karpfentreffen gefahren. und diesmal hat es dann geklappt. mein bisher größter karpfen hat sich an meine rute gewagt 

am ende war es dann der größte aller beim treffen gefangenen.

ich freu mich heute noch !  :z 

das bild wurde um 6 uhr morgens aufgenommen und fängt die stimmung  um diese zeit am see ganz gut ein. der fisch stellt seine flossen schön hoch, was auch nicht immer der fall ist. für mich eins meiner schönsten fischfotos.


----------



## petipet (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

@Tinsen,

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Fang und zu dem wirklich schönen Fangbild.

Gruß...peter#r


----------



## Tinsen (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

 danke


----------



## Klaus-a. (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

Hallo,
das ist mein favorit.Morgens 5:30 Uhr am Rhein im Nebel.

Gruß
Klaus-a.


----------



## klee (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

Hier ist eine op fällig gut das die kollegen immer Werkzeug dabei haben. :m


----------



## oh-nemo (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

Moin,
dies ist mein Favorit.
Mein Sohn Max,im Hintergrund die Dünen von List/Sylt.
Das Foto hat meine Frau Maren im April gemacht.Ich find´s echt super.


----------



## Dorsch1 (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

@ oh-nemo

Genau diese Bilder mit den Kids in der Natur,am Wasser oder mit einem selbstgefangenem Fisch find ich am schönsten.
Die Augen der Kinder sagen oft soviel aus, woran wir uns noch Jahre später erfreuen werden.

Echt ein super süßes Bild von Deinem Sohnemann.#6


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*






Das ist mein aktuellr Bildschirmhintergrund, ist am letzten Wochenende endstanden...


----------



## oh-nemo (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

Dorsch 1


			
				Dorsch1 schrieb:
			
		

> @ oh-nemo
> 
> Genau diese Bilder mit den Kids in der Natur,am Wasser oder mit einem selbstgefangenem Fisch find ich am schönsten.
> Die Augen der Kinder sagen oft soviel aus, woran wir uns noch Jahre später erfreuen werden.
> ...


Danke,wir erleben ja nur den Augenblick,aber das Foto lebt noch in 30 oder 50 Jahren.
Heute machen wir sehr viele Foto´s.
Aus meiner und höchstwarscheinlich Deiner Kindheit gibt es nicht so viele.
Das ist schon ein schöner Vorteil der Digitalen Fotographie.


----------



## Ossipeter (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

Beim Wallerfischen am Altmühlsee Anfang Juni


----------



## oh-nemo (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

Diesen Leuchtturm seht Ihr wenn man kurz vor Kristiansand zur Steuerbordseite schaut.
Ein Schöner Schnappschuss denke ich. 






Norwegen hat was.


----------



## Fisher (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

hi...

wieder so schöne bilder für den monat juni... :m 

aber ich warte immer noch auf die bekantgabe des gewinners für den mai...
wann kommt er denn?

gruß fisher #a


----------



## rave-master15 (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

Hmm Leute mal ne Frage wann wird endlich der Gewinner vom Mai Preis gegeben?

ICh finde das dauert ziemlich lange zumal wir bald JUli haben.
Nichts jetzt gegen die Arbeit von den Boardies aber ich finde das ist doch schon etwas zu lange.
Nimmt mir das bitte nicht übel.

Naja hauptsache es wird noch diesen Monat fertig ;-)


----------



## Urlauber (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

@ rave-master und Fisher

Tröstet euch!Der Gewinner für den April ist meines erachtens auch noch nicht bekannt gegeben. #c 

Gerade bei uns Anglern sollte Geduld eine Stärke sein..... #u 


Gruß,Urlauber #h


----------



## sebastian (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

Tinsen dein Bild find ich einfach toll ! so ein tolles Bild sieht man selten !


----------



## Alf Stone (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*



			
				Urlauber schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade bei uns Anglern sollte Geduld eine Stärke sein.....



Also zwei Monate hab ich noch auf keinen Fisch gewartet... :q 
Nehmt doch bitte mal kurz Stellung ob man in naher Zukunft mit einem Ergebnis für den Fotowettbewerb April rechnen kann! #u 

Ich biete mich auch an die Auswertung selber vorzunehmen...

Petri Alf


----------



## Alf Stone (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Anglerboard - Fotowettbewerb im Juni*

Also hier ist das Ergebnis.

Ganz eindeutig hat Member Alf Stone mit seinen beiden Bildern im April den Wettbewerb für sich entschieden und erhält den ausgelobten Preis, ein ...ähh was war es noch Mal? Eine Angelreise für zwei Personen zwei Wochen nach Norwegen?

Traumhaft!

Vielen Dank allen(mir) die für meine Bilder gestimmt haben... :q  :q 

Petri Alf


----------

